# Stolen trailer



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

My 32 foot 2006 model Gulfstream cavalier travel trailer was stolen from my deer lease just north of liberty over the last 2 weeks.

I am asking all of the 2coolers to keep an eye out for it and send the scum that stole it to jail.

The last 10 numbers of the vin are 2361060704 and the vin plate is on the front right side of the trailer.

I am offering a reward to anyone with information that leads to recovery of the trailer.

If anyone has any info on it, please let me know at (409)256-2547

Thanks,
Jerry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. Can you post a pic? I Imagine it is on another lease or a farm somewhere for the scumbags to live in it. You never know. It is a shame we have to put an armed guard on everything now. I have game cameras on my property to watch for scum. Hope you recover it.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Pics if you have them....


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Here are some outside pics that I have.
Thanks guys!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

